# Looking for an English-speaking Kidney Specialist (Urologist)



## laowai

Hi, I need to get some tests done on my kidneys but unfortunately I don't speak much Japanese. I am looking for an English-speaking Kidney Specialist (Urologist) in or around the Tokyo Area. Could anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I've never been to Japan (not yet, anyhow) so I can't help you directly - but you may want to check the website for the US Embassy/Consulate in Tokyo. Many US Consulates compile a list of English-speaking doctors, which might help you find what you need. The British or Canadian consulates may also have lists available.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## laowai

Thanks for the advice Bev, will have a look at those now - Cheers.


----------



## Marisa

laowai said:


> Hi, I need to get some tests done on my kidneys but unfortunately I don't speak much Japanese. I am looking for an English-speaking Kidney Specialist (Urologist) in or around the Tokyo Area. Could anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!


I've only just seen this and I hope that by now you have found him. If not, please contact Dr Peter Seez at Tokyo Medical & Surgical Clinic Tel: 3436 3028 and he'll help you. The Clinic is located in Shiba-Koen, opposite Tokyo Tower, so easy to access.
Good luck.


----------



## laowai

Thanks for your advice, but I already went to St. Lukes Hospitals in Tokyo and the doc there could speak some English. Thanks very much anyway


----------



## synthia

I'm glad you found someone. In most of the countries where I travel, most doctors speak English. Living in Kitakyushu was a shock. The one time I had to go to the clinic at the hospital, I was so happy that I had something pretty self-explanatory. He looked at it and knew immediately what it was. His main concern was allergies, and that I got the dosage and frequency numbers straight. We looked the words for allergy and drops and daily up, and it was fine. I did worry about what would happen if I were really sick.


----------



## Marisa

laowai said:


> Thanks for your advice, but I already went to St. Lukes Hospitals in Tokyo and the doc there could speak some English. Thanks very much anyway


Glad to know you received the help you needed. Anyone reading this: there is no need to struggle with medical staff who speak "some English". Mistakes can easily be made that way. Go to Tokyo Medical and Surgical Clinic (opposite Tokyo Tower) and all doctors there are foreign-trained and speak native-level English, Japanese and several other languages. They have English-speaking specialists who come to the Clinic on a regular basis, or they will put you in touch with whomever you need. Communication in medicine is imperative.


----------

